# [Root Toolkit]- Wugfresh Galaxy Nexus Root Toolkit



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

First of all, I take absolutely NOT ONE single bit of credit for this. I myself am not exactly pro at screwing around with adb and things. I simply was looking for an easy way to root and found this page with an automated tool with video instructions on how to root your Galaxy nexus by just clicking the buttons and having it do it for you!

So, for all of you noobs (like me







) Here is your god send. I won't be getting my nexus until tomorrow unfortunately so I have not personally run this yet, but I will tomorrow.

Original Link for Download/Video Tutorial/And more in depth step-by-step Instructions
http://droidmodderx....-toolkit-easier

Good luck!

*Instructions:*
*Do not plug in your device until this program prompts you too!*
Install the program by double clicking the GnexRootToolkit.sfx.exe
This will extract the contents to %HOMEDRIVE%\Wugs_GnexRootToolkit
Place a shortcuts on your Desktop
Launch the program for first use
Use the "Drivers" option to make sure all your drivers get configured properly.
*This is a crucial step. Nothing else will work otherwise*, so make sure your drivers are properly configured before you try doing anything else with this program.
Follow the onscreen driver instructions carefully and you should have no problems.
Use the "Backup Apps + Data" if you want to preserve your apps and settings for restoration after you unlock and root.
Then use the "Unlock" to unlock and the "Root" to root&#8230; Tada! Enjoy your unlocked and rooted device.








Then whenever you need to go back to square one just use the "Flash stock + Unroot" and "OEM lock" features.
Remember that this option can also be used if you completely brick.
This should bring you back to a fully locked stock factory state.

*EDIT 1/24/2012** CONFIRMED WORKING 100% *

*Unlocked Bootloader And Rooted With ZERO issues. Roots and installs CWM and everything for you. Instructions where SO EASY to follow you literally can not mess up. *


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Honestly, after doing it (once). It was a lot easier than it seems.

Not that this doesn't have its place, just wanted to mention for anyone on the fence about doing it the manual way.

It's a lot easier than it looks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## AfroDub (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm on the fence about rooting, not really crazy about ROMS at the moment, but would like to have root for apps etc. I noticed buttons for backing up and restoring apps and data, does this work well? I want root and the ability to restore apps and data

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

AfroDub said:


> I'm on the fence about rooting, not really crazy about ROMS at the moment, but would like to have root for apps etc. I noticed buttons for backing up and restoring apps and data, does this work well? I want root and the ability to restore apps and data
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


From what I gather, this tool does it all. You can back up your apps and data, then unlock the boatloader, root the phone, and then restore the apps and data. Also, if you ever brick during the process (which you shouldn't because it's practically automated) You can "Flash Stock + Unroot" to fix your brick. If you where say bringing the phone in to verizon for service ie. you dropped the phone, having hardware issues etc then you can flash stock + unroot and then click "OEM Lock" to lock the bootloader and voila your completely factory stock. I will be getting my galaxy nexus later on today and i will be testing all of these features personally.

If any of you guys have had a chance to use this tool yet please post your experience here!


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

That's what I love about Samsung phones...they're near impossible to brick. Samsung may have grandfathered me into a brand with these haha.


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

i figured this would be a bit more popular of a find. lol testing now...

*Edit 1* Drivers installed fine. Device manager fix worked. Bootloader now Unlocked Successfully. This thing works flawlessly so far. Waiting for the phone to settle and boot up so I can start the root process. So far so good though.

*Edit 2* Confirmed 100% working. That was the easiest root i've ever done. This dude really did a nice job with this tool. Bootloader unlocked, Phone Rooted. Making a backup with rom manager now. Good to go.


----------



## 99problemz (Sep 4, 2011)

I can honestly say it works flawlessly my first nexi I did root but was having bat not charging issues (not related to rooting though) just clicked the re-lock OEM and poof auto magically back to stock locked stamped and sealed for approval to return back to big red for a new one









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

99problemz said:


> I can honestly say it works flawlessly my first nexi I did root but was having bat not charging issues (not related to rooting though) just clicked the re-lock OEM and poof auto magically back to stock locked stamped and sealed for approval to return back to big red for a new one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! glad it helped you out man.


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

this thing just made my life easier once again.


----------



## radutoiugeorge (Jul 15, 2012)

What if I accidentally selected CDMA/LTE in the program instead of GSM/HSPA+, the one I have. Is it bad? Will it ruin my phone? Do I have to revert the rooting and unlocking processes? Please help. Thank you!


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

For unlocking/rooting...no, not "bad."
Flash the recovery again, however. I'd give more detailed directions, but I don't know how this toolkit is laid out.
Flash the custom recovery...and potentially flash superuser again.

Edit:
DO NOT restore images from another device, however.
That IS bad. If you were just trying to root, I'm sure you're fine.


----------

